# Best all around rubber hunting boot?



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking to switch to rubber boots next year. I want a affordable and dependable boot that wont let me down no matter the conditions. Help please


----------



## sketty89 (Dec 24, 2008)

alpha burly's or anything from La Crosse boots. They are by no means "affordable" but well worth my money!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

sketty89 said:


> alpha burly's or anything from La Crosse boots. They are by no means "affordable" but well worth my money!


My favorite also.


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

favorite MUCKs?


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

I liked my Mcuk woody sports and got 3 TOUGH seasons out of them

Before i went to Ohio this yr I bought Woody Max......they made my feet sweat SOOOO bad my feet stayed cold the whole time. I may try lacrosse or try to keep my feet from sweating


----------



## skipper26 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have Muck and Lacrosse............I wear the mucks.


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

skipper26 said:


> I wear the mucks.


which ones?


----------



## kardkutter88 (Jun 5, 2010)

I got a pair of Field and Stream 1000 gram thinsulate from Dick's. Best hunting product that I have bought for hunting to date. I'm just saying rubber boots were a good choice not that the F&S are the best boot. Plus, I do not have any other rubber boot to compare it too.


----------



## CTHarvester (Sep 23, 2008)

Go with Mucks!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a pair of Muck woody elites best boot I have ever owned.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I like Muck boots. I have 2 pair of Much's Chore boots. One 4 hunting and 1 for work.


----------



## Jumpmaster21 (Apr 22, 2009)

muck boots


----------



## knighten (May 15, 2009)

For temps above 40 i wear my lacrosse grange rubber boots.great fitting boots.For temps under 40 i wear muck woody elites also great boots.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Lacrosse Grange, wears like no other. WHen it gets cold i just take my arctic shield boot blankets.


----------



## pscm (Dec 3, 2008)

After spending $150 for Lacrosse boots and getting about 3 years use before dry rotting, I gave these a try: http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/insulated-ankle-fit-rubber-boots-by-guide-gear.aspx?a=219334.
The set I bought were only 1200 grams thinsulate though these are basically the same product and were quite comfortable. I got 2 years out of these though I can almost buy 3 pairs for the price of one of the name brands. I wore these a bunch by the way.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

sketty89 said:


> alpha burly's or anything from La Crosse boots. They are by no means "affordable" but well worth my money!


Another vote for the Alpha Burly's from LaCrosse!


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

Schnee's Footwear

I used to wonder why my wife bought so many shoes until I bought my first pair of Schnees. Now I want my own boot closet. SRM


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Bogs. No rubber boot fits me better and has held up better for me than the Bog boots. Muck's are too loose on my ankle and I can't walk far in them at all. I like Alpha burly boots, but the heel always wore out on me.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Muck, you almost cant go wrong with any of the muck line. when it gets really cold i wear arctic shield boot covers and my toes feel like the never left my bed


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Briar said:


> Bogs. No rubber boot fits me better and has held up better for me than the Bog boots. Muck's are too loose on my ankle and I can't walk far in them at all. I like Alpha burly boots, but the heel always wore out on me.


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Love my Alphaburlys.


----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

Alpha Burleys from lacrosse, best in the biz! I baught a new pair about 10 months ago and while hunting last month discovered that the glue had seperated a little allowing the water from the creek I was standing in to get into my boot. I packaged up the boots and sent them back with a letter explaining the situation and a few weeks later, I got a brand new pair in the mail, no questions asked. Thats what I look for in a company and their customer service is :first::77::RockOn:


----------



## tbone01 (May 11, 2009)

I have a pair of LaCrosse AlphaBurleys and they're nice, but I prefer the Cabala's brand DuraTrax boot. It seems to fit me better, and they're holding up great.


----------



## lil'D (Oct 24, 2004)

i always wanted to try these, but for 430 dollars i think ill look else where. maybe when im rich haha.


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

I wear a pair from Sportsmans guide, Guide Gear. They have 1000gr insulation and keep my feet warmer than the white mickey's i used to wear. I do not do a lot of walking in them so i am not to sure how they will hold up over years of long treks into the woods. At most I may walk 500 or 600 yards to my stands. I have had them for about 6 years now and they still look good and have not had the issue of cracking rubber below the shin that some other have.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

muck and lacrosse you cant go wrong with...you can pm me for pricing i will be glad to help you any way i can


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

BOGS all the way ....LIFETIME WARRANTY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jboswell (Jul 5, 2009)

Muck Artic Sport


----------



## Rightside (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone try the Irish Setter rubber boots? I have had great luck with Irish Setter boots and Red Wing. Not tried their line of rubber boots though.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

kardkutter88 said:


> I got a pair of Field and Stream 1000 gram thinsulate from Dick's. Best hunting product that I have bought for hunting to date. I'm just saying rubber boots were a good choice not that the F&S are the best boot. Plus, I do not have any other rubber boot to compare it too.


i just bought a pair of these right before christmas. they were killing my feet within 5 minutes of walking in the woods. they will be going back as soon as i have the hour to drive back to the store.


----------



## ohioshep (Mar 5, 2007)

muck woody max


----------



## Cybertech (Apr 4, 2006)

Another vote for the Muck Woody Max.


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Lacross best rubber boot on the planet. The best by far.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I was checking out the new lacrosse boots at the ATA Show and they were sweet!


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a pair of alpha burlys , they are very nice . Got some Mucks for Christmas (wrong size). I sent them back and ended up with Bogs in camo , good to -40 (doubt that) but they are warm so far and the best part I got them on sale for less than $60. They feel just like the Mucks I sent back and got them for 1/2 the price . We'll see!l


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

So its a fight between MUCKS and Alpha Burlys?


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thinking about these? They are the Alpha® SST™ Realtree® APG® Hunting Boots. Seen them on the Realtree website


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Austin419 said:


> Looking to switch to rubber boots next year. I want a affordable and dependable boot that wont let me down no matter the conditions. Help please


It depends on your foot and leg shape. I recently went on a trip to Northern CA where good rubber boots were a must. You had to be able to walk all day in rubber boots in the marsh. U tried on nearly every type and mfg. of rubber boot. I have narrow feet and skinny legs. The Cabelas Dura-Trax fit me the best. They held my foot and were snug around my ankle - much better than LaCrosse/Muck/Red Head. My buddies with wider feet and legs like LaCrosse.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Briar said:


> Bogs. No rubber boot fits me better and has held up better for me than the Bog boots. Muck's are too loose on my ankle and I can't walk far in them at all. I like Alpha burly boots, but the heel always wore out on me.


I have both and agree 100%. I love my Muck boots when I do not have to walk very far - they are to loose around the ankle. Bogs are nice for long walks as they fit much tighter.


----------



## cmorsch (Dec 18, 2010)

I am yet to find a rubber boot that fits me. The joys of having a size 13EE foot.


----------



## perotehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Lacrosse Alpha Burly snake boots - 10 plus years of wearing them every season


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

kardkutter88 said:


> I got a pair of Field and Stream 1000 gram thinsulate from Dick's. Best hunting product that I have bought for hunting to date. I'm just saying rubber boots were a good choice not that the F&S are the best boot. Plus, I do not have any other rubber boot to compare it too.


I've got the 600s and looking to replace. They have served me OK but they are waaaaay heavy and a dog to take off. I'm looking into Mucks


----------



## mwfscotth (Nov 27, 2008)

BOGS!!! for all the reasons mentioned in the other BOGS posts


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

Im hearing alot that MUCKS are not good for walking long distances? I need good walking casue I also do alot of stalking on rainy or snowy days


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Austin419 said:


> Im hearing alot that MUCKS are not good for walking long distances? I need good walking casue I also do alot of stalking on rainy or snowy days


Muck boots are comfy, I don't think anyone can say they aren't. They are easy getting one and easy getting off your foot. Personally I like a boot where when I put my foot in it takes a little push and my foot more or less feels like it locks in the boot on the ankle and my foot feels like it has support. I have never felt this way with a muck boot and I have two different models. I have the Woody Max in just a regular boot and a similar model with chaps attached for **** hunting. 

If you want to know how a boot performs for walking, coonhunt in them for a month. I got a deal on the Muck ones and never wear them. They are warm and comfy, but on any kind of hill or grade your foot just moves too much AND if its real cold the rubber on the much boot gets hard and if you get them on ice, YOUR DONE. They simply slide. Those much boots sit while I hunt in either a lacrosse GRANGE if its warm and I had a pair of bogs custom made with chaps it its cold. I had a pair if alpha burly's and LOVED them, but the lining was just too soft and wore out in the heel.


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

Briar said:


> Muck boots are comfy, I don't think anyone can say they aren't. They are easy getting one and easy getting off your foot. Personally I like a boot where when I put my foot in it takes a little push and my foot more or less feels like it locks in the boot on the ankle and my foot feels like it has support. I have never felt this way with a muck boot and I have two different models. I have the Woody Max in just a regular boot and a similar model with chaps attached for **** hunting.
> 
> If you want to know how a boot performs for walking, coonhunt in them for a month. I got a deal on the Muck ones and never wear them. They are warm and comfy, but on any kind of hill or grade your foot just moves too much AND if its real cold the rubber on the much boot gets hard and if you get them on ice, YOUR DONE. They simply slide. Those much boots sit while I hunt in either a lacrosse GRANGE if its warm and I had a pair of bogs custom made with chaps it its cold. I had a pair if alpha burly's and LOVED them, but the lining was just too soft and wore out in the heel.


i actually think im gonna get the newest aplha burlys. Look like a good boot with great reviews. Thanks for tellin me the truth about mucks


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have Muck Wetlands. Like them better than my old Alpha Sports. I wear a Wigwam Coolmax sock liner with Merino Hiker over them. Not sweat or problem with cold.


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

Muck hands down.........30 years and 20 pair of boots latter Muck has surpassed my expectations .


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

Decided firmly on the lacrosse alpha burly sports. Thanks for all your help guys. It didnt get deleted like on GON :zip:.......:lol3:


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Lacrosse


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Muck or Bogs can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

I just ordered a pair of Muck woody elite and have never tried the Muck's before. Sure hope they're worth the 150 bucks I just spent on them. :sad:


----------



## bigchop (Nov 25, 2009)

another plus for alphaburlys and lacrosse


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacrosse SST


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

7thSeal said:


> I just ordered a pair of Muck woody elite and have never tried the Muck's before. Sure hope they're worth the 150 bucks I just spent on them. :sad:


Tons of people just love Muck Boots.....you may be one of them. To me Boots of all things are so personal, its hard to listen to others opinion on how they feel. They can really only judge quality. Good luck with you new boots


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Briar said:


> Tons of people just love Muck Boots.....you may be one of them. To me Boots of all things are so personal, its hard to listen to others opinion on how they feel. They can really only judge quality. Good luck with you new boots


Stepping up from a $26 pair of bone dry boots, I'm sure I'll like them if they holdup for several seasons. I use to suck it up when my feet get cold and can no longer feel them. Not any more since I'm about to turn forty. I want a good pair of warm rubber boots and have been reading alot of good reviews with the Muck and Lacrosse as well.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

I have always had great results with the Lacrosse Alphaburlys...After 7 yrs they have finally seen better days..I think I am going to try out the Muck line this year


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I faithfully wore LaCrosse Burly boots for over 20 seasons and they performed well, but getting them on and off was always a pain. With a wide foot and high arch, maybe my foot is not designed to go in and out of them well? So for mid to late season, I got a pair of Rocky knee highs that are warm and comfortable, but they leak in standing water. Didn't discover that until the second season and it was too late to do anything about. So last summer at Cabelas in Dundee, I tried on some Muck boots and they were like putting on a well worn athletic shoe.......comfortable and my feet slide right in. I bought a pair for early to mid-season and found them acceptable last archery season, atlhough I concur that they are sloppy around the ankle. Have not had the opportunity to try Bog boots, which might fit in the gap between LaCrosse's great ankle support at the cost of ease of entry-exit and Muck's comfort, but lack of support.


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

I cross a stream to get to my stand. Boots have to be 17-18" tall. Always bought the cheaper boots that Dunhams carry (last acouple seasons) So two years ago I bought the alpha burrlys at twice the money & they are all patched up. Cracked at the same places the cheapos cracked? I'll stick with the cheapos!


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

shaftthrower said:


> I cross a stream to get to my stand. Boots have to be 17-18" tall. Always bought the cheaper boots that Dunhams carry (last acouple seasons) So two years ago I bought the alpha burrlys at twice the money & they are all patched up. Cracked at the same places the cheapos cracked? I'll stick with the cheapos!


Oh god i hope yours was just a bad pair cause mine are on the way


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

Love my 800 gram thinsulate Alphaburlies.


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

carramrod6 said:


> Love my 800 gram thinsulate Alphaburlies.


mine are on the way


----------



## Jason Mulvaney (Jan 23, 2011)

i have 6 pair of mucks for a reason!


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had the chance to put a few miles on my woody elites and my first response is... my gosh what have I been missing. The first and foremost thing is comfort that I noticed. And after walking for a distance I noticed that my feet felt as if their being lifted up.. guessing because of top half hugging my calf and light weight of boot. I was kinda puzzled as to the sole reaching around heel and upwards at first and thought it was for easy boot removal but quickly found the reason for this after scouting. When walking down steep embankments just tilt your feet back and let the heels dig in. I've tried them in sandy soil and in leaf and pine straw covered hills (wet) and have been amazed as to what you get with the price. I told my wife when I got home that if they hold up for several seasons then I've experienced the best boot ever worn and that's comparing to my $230 pair of Danners lol. Love the Muck so far and they're always warm. :thumbs_up


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

sketty89 said:


> alpha burly's or anything from La Crosse boots. They are by no means "affordable" but well worth my money!


I wear the alpha burleys now. But for 15 years (at least) I wore rubber boots with the felt liners made by Red Ball. They are the best fitting boots I've ever had, and if I could have found them, I'd have bought another pair. Finally dry rot took its toll, but those boots owed me nothing!


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Red head boots at Bass pro shops. The best boot for the money and tough , long lasting.


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have to agree with jboswell here. I had my mind set on the alphburly's untill I tried a pair of the artic sports by Muck on. It is like wearing a nice warm slipper in the woods. Just the few minutes I had them on and comparing the two it was an easy choice. The fact they are less expensive is just a bonus in my book!


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

pybowhtr said:


> Red head boots at Bass pro shops. The best boot for the money and tough , long lasting.


That's what I had before trying Muck and although a tough boot I agree... comfort isn't even in the ballpark with the Muck. :teeth:


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

LACROSSE Alpha's.
Either unisulated for early season (also have wore them in Alaska in December and they were great!), or the 1200gram SST's for late season.
GREAT BOOTS!!!

Lien2


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got some 2000 gram Cabelas Comfort-Trac's. 5 years and counting. I wouldn't want to walk 5 miles in them as they are a big boot but for most purposes they work well. The biggest thing is that these boots are VERY WARM.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been wearing Lacrosse and redheads boots for the last couple years. Just bought my first pair of Muck's this week and wish I would have bought them years ago.


----------



## Bawana (Mar 18, 2003)

I've got both, Muck Wetland, very warm, easy on and off. They don't have the ankle support and tight fit of the lacrosse alphas. I use the Mucks for short walks and treestand sits and the burlys when I'm doing more walking.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ide_Zip_Hunting_Boots&aID=502A12&merchID=4006

got these gander mountain boots and love them...i have big calves so side zip is a nice feature


----------



## hoyt108 (Aug 31, 2006)

My Mucks are extremely comfortable but not near as durable as my Lacrosse Alphaburly's


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Another vote for Lacrosse AlphaBurly...haven't had them very long but can tell they are much better then my last pairs (Cabela's)


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

muck fieldblazer. on sale at cableas when I bought them for 75.00, Been great


----------

